# Redirection To Adult Friend Finder From My Website



## lamyaspaska (Apr 3, 2008)

Hello,

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this. For over a week I'm trying to find a solution to this problem.

When I type "hotel astra ravda" in Google or other search engine and click on hotelastra.info to visit the website I get redirected to Adult Friend Finder. It does not happen every time though.

Looked into the files on the server and found a .htaccess and a directory obstsavetsozopol which seem to do the redirection. I delete them and it is ok but the next day the problem repeats. They get recreated somehow. I tryed to delete them, delete the ftp accounts, change the main ftp account password, but this did not help. By the way this directory obstsavetsozopol (contains some files and I assume creates the .htaccess file) was a part of a photo gallery of an old website which I deleted eventually.

Thanks in advance. I would appreciate your help.

Yasen


----------



## amateur (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello and welcome to *TSF* :smile:
Please read this sticky: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f112/if-you-think-your-computer-is-infected-203704.html

If you cannot complete any of the 5 steps for whatever reason, just continue on with the next one until they are all completed, and post your logs in *The HJT Help Forum*; where an Analyst will assist you. However, it is very important to make mention of any of the steps that you were not able to complete.

After you’ve posted your logs, please be patient, as the Security Team Analysts are very busy.


----------

